# CALMA ... SI E' RIPETUTO



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2008)

2008-09-19 10:36                                                                                                           NAPOLI, SI E' RIPETUTO IL MIRACOLO DI S. GENNARO                                                                                                                                                  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 NAPOLI - Si è ripetuto a Napoli il miracolo di San Gennaro. Alle 9.43 è stato dato l'annuncio dell'avvenuta liquefazione del sangue del patrono, nella cattedrale di Napoli gremita da migliaia di fedeli per la festa liturgica del santo. Il rito è presieduto dal cardinale Crescenzio Sepe. Il ripetersi del miracolo è stato salutato da un lungo applauso.

L'annuncio dell'avvenuta liquefazione del sangue è stato dato ai fedeli dal cardinale Sepe. Lo stesso arcivescovo ha precisato che, contrariamente al solito, il sangue era già sciolto quando le ampolle sono state estratte dalla cassaforte della "Cappella del Tesoro", intorno alle 9,30. La notizia del miracolo si è subito diffusa anche all'esterno del Duomo, dove un gruppo di fedeli ha fatto esplodere dei fuochi d'artificio. La celebrazione liturgica prosegue, in cattedrale: tra i presenti il governatore della Campania, Antonio Bassolino e il sindaco di Napoli Rosa Iervolino.



VIVA SAN GENNARO!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Settembre 2008)

Questo evento rimane per me del tutto oscuro....


----------



## Old Toujours (19 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Questo evento rimane per me del tutto *oscuro*....


va che se legge siamo rovinati ....


----------



## Old fiorella99 (26 Settembre 2008)

spero di non essermi fatta una nemica....

http://www.cicap.org/new/articolo.php?id=100062
fiore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2008)

Mi suona molto sospetto che il sangue era già liquido. A parte che poi la Chiesa non dovrebbe seguire ed adorare riti pagani, quali il cannibalismo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2008)

Cito questo capitolo, che esprime veramente ciò che penso anch'io:



> San Gennaro e' una figura non si sa se totalmente, o quasi totalmente leggendaria. Nell'ipotesi piu' favorevole, quella della Chiesa Cattolica dagli anni '60 di questo secolo, quando l'importanza di questo santo nei calendari liturgici e' stata molto diminuita, sarebbe esistito realmente, ma nessun dettaglio della sua vita sarebbe documentato. La tradizione vuole che sia stato ucciso, martire cristiano, nel 305. E' solo mille anni dopo, nel 1389, che si ha la prima notizia di una reliquia che rappresenta il sangue del santo e che passa in modo considerato miracoloso da solida a liquida; mentre vi sono cronache di poco precedenti (1382), con molti dettagli sul culto del martire, nelle quali pero' non compaiono ancora ne' la reliquia ne' il miracolo. Quella di San Gennaro fa dunque parte dello sterminato numero di reliquie comparse nel medioevo. Nel 1300 reliquie definite in maniera che ora e' strabiliante erano incredibilmente diffuse. C'erano fedi nuziali della Madonna, fasce del bambin Gesu', piume dell'arcangelo Gabriele. Va detto che anche in secoli piu' recenti si poteva, a Santa Croce in Gerusalemme, a Roma, osservare il cartello della Croce, con le scritte in Aramaico, Greco e Latino. Insieme, meta di pellegrinaggio per le persone piu' scettiche da ogni parte del mondo, l'osso proprio del dito che servi' a San Tommaso per controllare la realta' di Gesu' risorto.


----------

